# Hiway-86 Ashtray Bombing Run!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

What could possibly be more welcome in a log cabin than a log ashtray!? Justin dropped one of his great rustic cedar log ashtrays on me this morning along with three excellent cigars. What a great BOTL! This one has a really interesting shape and a nice wide place to set your cigar. I think Justin is on to something here! This could be a great cottage industry for him.

Thanks Justin!

JR


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great tray,I love your booze cabinet


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats cool!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that my freind looks like a smoking room!!! You have a lot of freinds to great you when you walk in the door every day  And the ashtray fits perfect in there!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you're right John, Justin is on to something! Brilliant ashtray that fits PERFECTLY in your cabin! Just so sweet 

CD


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome looking tray there!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet tray and tasty smoke. I love the 1495s.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great looking ashtray and what a smoking room


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you like it!! That does fit well in your log cabin. Oh and just a quick correction, its made of mesquite wood.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! It's a perfect fit in that room.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

great tray, dude nice liquor cabinet


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice looking log home John,is your garage finished yet?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is really awesome and goes perfect in your cabin


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a nice ash tray for sure


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats the perfect addition to your home!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit, great looking ashtray. Drink one for me... Lord knows I need it...lol


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice. Goes with the decor for sure.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics and ash tray


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! That's a great "smokingroom" you have there John!! Can I book my vacation for next year?? :lol:


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Excellent, JR! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a good looking tray, nice cabinet to go with.......


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice match up


----------

